# what kinda exhaust?



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

what kind of exhaust should i put on my 2006 gto im lookin for something loud but not to loud i want it sound mean


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

How long have you had your car? The reason I ask is you may want to wait a while. I find the exhaust to be plenty loud after some initial inclination to upgrade.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Weld a couple of Flowmasters back there. It's cheap, durrable, and sounds great!


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

SJAndrew said:


> I find the exhaust to be plenty loud after some initial inclination to upgrade.


:agree


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

look on streetfire.net type in gto by search box. and they have sound clips of gto's with different exhaust on them i really like how the corsa sport sounds :cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Corsa........accept no substitutes. I've got the Touring because I'm running a maggie and LT's.

JET


----------

